# Sort of like a Victory Dance....



## dvsDave (Oct 6, 2003)

Let me start by stating that I am a red sox fan to the core. A theory has been proposed by my friends that being a red sox fan is embedded in DNA based on observations of myself during games. 

So... _when_ the Red Sox win the ALCS and _hopefully_ if the Cubs win the NLCS.... (which would make for the absolutely coolest World Series ever... click here for why it would be the coolest World Series ever) and _when_ the Red Sox's win the World Series, ControlBooth.com will celebrate by doing something cool... what do you suggest we do?

*Red Sox's and Cub's logos courtesy of ESPN.com and MLB.com


----------



## ship (Oct 6, 2003)

I'm not much of a sports fan, but when I do watch any sports, it's the Cubs. I assure you that should the redsox win a world series, (And I do mean to put them in lower case letters) celebrating such a victory will not be the first thing on my mind. Instead, it would be something referring to sucking on eggs but in a good natured way.


----------



## dvsDave (Oct 6, 2003)

*RED SOX WON!!!*

 
<center>       RED SOX WON       

4-3 over the A's.... 

~this would be an appropriate time to play~ 
"We Are the Champions" by Queen
"Green Onion" by Booker T. (I dunno why, but I think of that song when I think of Boston)
"Futurama Theme" by Danny Elfman (an awesome song to jam to when in a good mood  )
"Self Esteem" by Offspring (another one to mock the A's fans)
Any other songs you think are appropriate for a rabid Red Sox fan?
</center>


----------



## TheatreTechie (Oct 9, 2003)

Ideas for what to do if the Reds with the world series? Well I dont think its worth wasting the time since the Cubs are going to win. So maybe the question would be better put: What should Controlbooth.com do if the Cub win the world series? In that case I would say give all the members something for free (S4, mixer, tool, etc).

GO CUBS


----------



## dvsDave (Oct 9, 2003)

TheatreTechie said:


> In that case I would say give all the members something for free (S4, mixer, tool, etc).



S4 or Mixer? You got to be crazy!!! 

Well.... it's probably more likely that I would give away a mixer or a S4 than the Cubs winning the series... :wink:


----------



## ship (Oct 9, 2003)

Okay, we have all heard it, DVS Dave is personally offering up a free S-4 or mixer to every member should the Cubs win verses the Sox (sux). 


Come on, your student loans and college type credit card will handle it to all of us. I'll take a 50 degree Leko personally. I'll even get my own 375w lamp. But if necessary, All Bulbs offers a Pin Splitter II for about $18.00 now that they found a new source for them. I only have a Pin Splitter I and could use the II version with it's 20 amp pin cleaning brushes. Ask for Lori, she will probably be able give you a discount on 274+ Pin Splitters now that you are either a braggart or stiffer.

I'm sure all of our members would accept you buying us a Pin Splitter II realistically instead of a Leko. And just think of all the new members you would have to pool from after it got out that you offered to bribe them should the Sux win. This site might be in the thousands of members by the time the world series is over. Sucker born every minute...

Open mouth insert foot would be about what you are thinking now. Think you have learned something important now. Never but never bet a Cubs fan when their team are doing good things. They might not win, but they enjoy the game.


----------



## ship (Oct 9, 2003)

By the way, the company I work for does not offer to it's sales people a percentage of it's sales to the sales people, but than agian while I appear on the sales person quick pull up list, my percentage of profit on a sale might not have appeared on my contract. Any chance you can send those 270 plus Leko sales to me, much less the thousands of more members you offerd to buy for? I'm sure I can re-negotiate my contract on the spot and even offer you a 1% price break. Could be more but you did walk into this and are a Sux fan. 

Aha, jDave, you have raised the devil in my humor in my humor. I'm now my natural self. The wimp little angil sitting on my other shoulder, such as in a Tom and Jerry cartoon says I should offer a similar or more realistic offering to the members should the Cubs loose, but heck no, I have been around too many years to offer such a thing. You walked into this one with out any help.

Again, Cubs win! Cubs win! Means you buy me a 50 degree Leko. 

What do the rest of you members want from Dave? 

Now's a time for the silent members to speak up with what you want. Let's get all 274 members giving a vote here.


----------



## dvsDave (Oct 9, 2003)

dvsDave said:


> it's probably more likely that I would give away a mixer or a S4



Take note of the singular phrase "_a_ mixer or _a_ S4"....

as well as the quote, "it's probably more likely" 

and if I did have the money to give such a prize, I just might do it....

however, the criteria for the recipient has yet to be defined... :wink:


----------



## TheatreTechie (Oct 9, 2003)

Well since the Cubs will win the world series it sounds like the prizes should be distributed. Criteria: A photo with some cubs item, a member of this board, responded to this topic. (I think both me, ship and Maglite will agree to these.)


----------



## MagliteL13 (Oct 9, 2003)

Ok, being a die hard Cubs fan, you leave me no choice but to reply. As for who will win it, I think my so far biased post has explained that the Cubs will definently win it. I won't get into any specifics (after all, this is a board for theatre), but three words sum up my argument for now: Prior, Wood, Zambrano.

Personally, I'll take a nice new mixer. Be it a Behrinnger or a Mackie (cause they're cheaper).

Oh, yeah, what if neither team makes it? A Yankees/Marlins Series? I'd shun baseball for 6 months.  

Jeremy Lyon
Technician at The McAnich Arts Center


----------



## dvsDave (Oct 14, 2003)

Alright! the baseball fans are coming out of the woodwork 

anyway, still need _realistic_ suggestions for what Controlbooth.com should do for fun and to celebrate the Red Sox winning


----------



## wolf825 (Oct 14, 2003)

dvsDave said:


> Alright! the baseball fans are coming out of the woodwork
> 
> anyway, still need _realistic_ suggestions for what Controlbooth.com should do for fun and to celebrate the Red Sox winning



Realistic...here???? HA....ok well how about a scrolling Red Sox banner or background wallpaper in RED (instead of black) for a day or something...realistic enough for ya?  

-wolf


----------



## DMXtools (Oct 14, 2003)

Yet another CUBS fan here. I have several suggestions as to what Dave can do if the Red Sox win a CUBS/Red Sox World Series... none of which can be posted on a message board.


----------



## cruiser (Oct 15, 2003)

Cuz im from australia.. I got no idea what your talking about..

SOOOO which team should i follow!? :roll:


----------



## dvsDave (Oct 15, 2003)

Root for the Red Sox, definitely the Red Sox!!!


----------



## cruiser (Oct 15, 2003)

orite.. Red Sox it is!


----------



## delnor (Oct 16, 2003)

http://www.cafepress.com/cubsfans/ Here is somthing for you cubs fans!


----------



## DMXtools (Oct 16, 2003)

Well, with my CUBS out of the picture  I guess I can join you in rooting for the RedSox... though my heart really isn't in it anymore. Maybe next year... :|


----------



## cruiser (Oct 16, 2003)

Go the Red Sox!!


----------



## wolf825 (Oct 16, 2003)

DMXtools said:


> Well, with my CUBS out of the picture  I guess I can join you in rooting for the RedSox... though my heart really isn't in it anymore. Maybe next year... :|



I'm with ya there--I was hoping the Cubs would have made it. They did a great job tho...but that one fan with the foul ball is probably going to be lynched. 

I'm usually not a huge ML baseball fan..tho I love the game of baseball and love to play it when I can. Should be an interesting WS. 

wolf


----------



## dvsDave (Oct 16, 2003)

wolf825 said:


> but that one fan with the foul ball is probably going to be lynched.



Had he done that to the Rex Sox, he would have to be put in the Witness Protection Program for his own safety....


----------



## wolf825 (Oct 16, 2003)

dvsDave said:


> wolf825 said:
> 
> 
> > but that one fan with the foul ball is probably going to be lynched.
> ...




Hehe..well thats the difference---Boston has no mob..while Chicago on the other hand--witness protection wouldn't help him at all. 


wolf


----------

